# Kollegialität und ihre Grenzen



## diabolo150973 (5 August 2009)

Guten Abend liebe Gemeinde,

ich muss mich mal auskotzen (falls es jemanden interessiert)!!!
Ich bin kein Programmierer, jedenfalls nicht hauptberuflich.

Meine Firma war so großzügig und hat mir und zwei weiteren Kollegen im Februar diesen Jahres einen 3-Tätigen Step5-Lehrgang bezahlt. Ich habe vorher und auch nachdem, bis heute, kein Step5 mehr gestartet. Nun war heute ein grandioser Tag für mich...

Ich bin auf Kundendienst im Ausland und sollte ein S5-Programm anpassen. Es kam, wie es kommen musste... die blöde Anlage blieb stehen!!!

Handy raus... Hauptquartier anrufen... unseren Programmierer verlangt und um Hilfe gebeten

"Oh Mann... ich denke, Du warst auf 'nem Lehrgang... das kann doch nicht so schwer sein... ich glaube, Du bist mit der Handhabung des Programms überfordert... Guck mal da und da nach..."

Hab ich gemacht... hat nichts geholfen... 

Zweiter Anruf in der Firma... Sekretariat dran...

"Ach... das tut uns leid... der hat grade Feierabend gemacht und ist nicht mehr da..."

Na super!!! Der blöde A****!!!

Der verpisst sich schnell... haut sich bei Mutti auf's Sofa und ich darf hier zusehen, wie ich klar komme... Ich habe vor dem Kunden ziemlich dumm da gestanden...

Unsere Geschäftsleitung hat sich vor 4 Jahren nach ISO-9000-Schießmichtot zertifizieren lassen, aber von Qualifizierung fehlt jede Spur!

Als der Kerl nicht mehr zu erreichen war, ist mir fast der Sack geplatzt...

Alles in Allem: Es war ein sehr langer Abend mit wenig Lerneffekt für mich... Die Scheißkiste läuft jetzt! 

Für diejenigen, die mir das gönnen: Kann ich mit leben, aber lasst Euch nicht bei mir in der Nähe blicken!

Alle anderen: Danke für's Mitleid!!!

Wie ist das bei Euch? Lasst Ihr Kollegen hängen, um pünktlich zum Essen zu Hause zu sein??? 

Wenn bei uns Kunden mit Problemen anrufen, dürfen wir erst mit ruhigem Gewissen nach Hause, wenn bei denen alles in Ordnung ist... Aber wenn es nur dusselige Monteure sind, ist es scheißegal...

So... meine zweite Hälfte Bacardi-Black ist alle... ich gehe zu Bett!!!


Bis dann,

dia


----------



## Ralle (5 August 2009)

Also mein Handy ist zumindest immer an, im Notfall gibts dann halt einen Rückruf. Ich finde es generell auch Scheiße, jemanden hängen zu lassen, noch schlimmer ihn vielleicht auch noch bei der Geschäftsleitung anzupissen. Dann lieber unter 4 Augen mal ordentlich gegenseitig angeplärrt. Hilft auch manchmal.  Kopf hoch Mann. Meine Kunden bekommen ohnehin immer meine Handynummer. Nach spätestens 2-3 Monaten gibts eh kaum noch Anrufe (wenn überhaupt), dann können die meist besser mit der Anlage umgehen, als ich selbst.


----------



## Steve81 (5 August 2009)

Also ich saß auch schon in der Kneipe oder stand auch schon auf der Skipiste und hab Kollegen über das Handy unterstützt. Ich habe damit überhaupt kein problem wenn es nicht ständig vorkommt und es um ein wirkliches schwer zu lösenedes Problem geht. (wenn der Kollege nach einer halben Stunde merkt dass z.B. eine Schutztür nicht zu wahr und darum die Maschine nicht läuft finde ich das natürlich nicht so toll)

Ich kann ja auch mal hilfe benötigen und dann freue ich mich auch über Unterstützung von Kollegen!


----------



## TimoK (5 August 2009)

Guten Morgen,

genauso sehe ich das auch. Ich bin eigentlich 24/7 erreichbar, nur das erwarte ich mehr oder weniger von den Kollegen auch, wenn ich da stehe...

Ich musste allerdings auch schon die Erfahrung machen, dass das umgekehrt dann wiederum nicht so klappt, aber deshalb sollte man trotzdem nicht alle Kollegen über einen Kamm scheren. 

Wenn man weiß, dass der Kollege gerade irgendwo hängt, dann kann man wenigstens zu Feierabend kurz zurückrufen und fragen, ob es wieder läuft - wenn ja, dann Feierabend. Wenn nein, dann schauen wir mal, ob es noch sinnig ist, weiter zu helfen und da zu bleiben...

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Larry Laffer (5 August 2009)

Hallo Dia,
das ist dir jetzt sicher nicht wirklich ein Trost ... aber das würde es bei mir auch nicht geben. Wenn ich einen meiner Mitarbeiter auch Tour habe, dann bin ich auch immer für ihn erreichbar.

Aber das kann man natürlich sicherlich so und so handhaben ... 

Gruß
LL


----------



## Gerhard K (5 August 2009)

Mein Handy ist auch immer an.Kann Ralle nur 100% zustimmen.Nur die Kunden bekommen bei mir nur in den seltensten Fällen meine Nummer, denn die rufen von 0 24 Uhr an.Und das hört bei mir leider auch nach 2-3 Monaten nicht auf.
Einen Kollegen hängen lassen ist aber absolute Sch****.Weil jeder kommt mal in so eine Lage und ist dann froh wenn dad wer ist der einem weiterhelfen kann.


----------



## Homer79 (5 August 2009)

Also Kollegen hängen lassen ist wirklich das letzte, aber ich kenn das genug, selber ist man so doof und macht alles mit und wenn man dann auch mal Hilfe zu ner dümmlichen Zeit braucht sind manche weg. 
Ich finds aber auch zum kotzen, wenn manche Kollegen nicht mitdenken und sich halt dann auf die anderen verlassen...

Na ja Dia, hasts ja trotzdem geschafft...was Dich nicht umbringt mach Dich härter, oder wie war das 

Hättst ja auch hier im Forum fragen können, da hättste sicherlich schnell Hilfe bekommen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 August 2009)

Hallo Dia, ich bin der Meinung es gibt keine Kollegen (mehr) nur noch Komplizen.
Bei deinen Komplizen weißt du wenigstens woran du bist, bedenke einfach man
trifft sich im Leben immer zweimal. Kopf Hoch...

gruß helmut


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 August 2009)

Ich halte es wie Ralle. Meine Kunden haben alle meine Handynummer. Oftmals klebt sie direkt an der Anlage. Die Erfahrung im Laufe der Jahre hat gezeigt das die Kunden durchaus vernüftig sind und die Nachtruhe einhalten. 
Es ist auch so das sie nicht beim kleinsten Problem anrufen sondern nur wenn das Schichtpersonal nicht mehr weiterweiss.

@ diabolo150973

Immer dran denken... man trifft sich immer 2x im Leben.


----------



## vierlagig (5 August 2009)

boah, was seid ihr doch alles für gutmenschen *jedemeinzelnenaufdieschulterklopf* :sb5:


----------



## Cerberus (5 August 2009)

Solche schwarzen Schafe gibt es doch öfter als man es eigtl vermuten würde. Ich würde dir empfehlen mit dem betroffenen Kollegen mal unter 4 Augen darüber zu reden und ihm klar zu machen, dass du das nicht in Ordnung findest und du dich von ihm im Stich gelassen fühlst.

PS:
Hat der Bacardi-Black geholfen?


----------



## vierlagig (5 August 2009)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Ich würde dir empfehlen mit dem betroffenen Kollegen mal unter 4 Augen darüber zu reden und ihm klar zu machen, dass du das nicht in Ordnung findest und du dich von ihm im Stich gelassen fühlst.



genau und dann umarmt euch mal und alles ist wieder gut


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 August 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> boah, was seid ihr doch alles für gutmenschen *jedemeinzelnenaufdieschulterklopf* :sb5:


 
für dich haben wir sogar extra dies hier http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=29217


----------



## Cerberus (5 August 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> für dich haben wir sogar extra dies hier http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=29217


 
Du und dein Streichelzoo. Bestimmt nimmst du ihn auch mit ins Bett. Dann wird es auch einfacher die Schafe zu zählen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (5 August 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> boah, was seid ihr doch alles für gutmenschen *jedemeinzelnenaufdieschulterklopf* :sb5:


 
 ... das hat damit wenig zu tun.
Die Erfolge und Misserfolge meiner Mitarbeiter fallen direkt auf mich zurück. Außerdem möchte ich auch darüber informiert sein, wenn es Probleme gibt - wenn ich sie dann auch ggf. noch aus dem Weg räumen kann ... umso besser.

Wie ich dann weiter damit umgehe ist eine andere Sache ...


----------



## MW (5 August 2009)

Dia´s Problem kenn ich gut, ich hab selber soeinen Kollegen, der die angewohnheit hat sein Handy zum Feierabend auszuschalten. Das wäre ja nicht so schlimm, wenn er nicht bei uns für eine wichtige Anlage verantwortlich wäre und als einziger die Passwörter dafür hätte. Dann kommt er noch auf die idee kurz vor Feierabend noch Einstellungen zu ändern, was dann passiert, kann sich jeder vorstellen, es gibt Probleme mit der Anlage. Keiner weis was der Kollege gemacht hat, man kann ihn auch nicht mehr erreichen, also versucht man die Karre irgendwie am laufen zu halten und muss sich dann dafür am nächsten Tag rechtfertigen warum man den die Störungen nicht beseitigen konnte, sowas kotzt mich an.

Zum Glück sind meine anderen Kollegen nicht so, die kann man immer (fast) erreichen und so handhabe ich das auch, wenn ein Kollege hilfe brauch, helfe ich ihm, egal zu welcher Tageszeit.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 August 2009)

ist so etwas nicht ein Kündigungsgrund, wenn er anscheind mit Absicht die Produktion lahm legt


----------



## Mike369 (5 August 2009)

Also ich für meinen Teil bleib länger oder fahr vor ort falls möglich um denjenigen zu helfen...will ja selber nicht in so ner Lage stecken und das vor m Kunden...gibt bloß mecker vom chef obwohl er selber schuld ist aber hilft nix...somit ist wenigstens meinem kollegen geholfen und nach gelungener arbeit drauf anstoßen


----------



## MW (5 August 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ist so etwas nicht ein Kündigungsgrund, wenn er anscheind mit Absicht die Produktion lahm legt



Meiner ansicht nach ja, aber die Chefs sehen das scheinbar anders


----------



## vierlagig (5 August 2009)

da es offensichtlich einige gibt, die nicht verstehen können, dass der 4L so böse, böse sachen sagt, ein kurzer abriss zu meinem standpunkt - einleitend muss ich sagen, dass ich lange zeit meinen job aus tiefster überzeugung und maximalsten persönlichen einsatz gemacht habe ... bis anfang des jahres ...

1. wozu gibt es arbeitszeitgesetz/ruhezeiten?
...weil das leben eben nicht nur arbeit ist. niemand kann sich unersetzlich machen - selbst mit dem schlimmsten code-gewurschtel nicht. ich habe lange gebraucht um zu kapieren, dass man nach feierabend eben feierabend machen sollte - sozialleben ist nicht überschätzt, es ist notwendig! abschalten, das berufliche außen vor lassen, nur so kann man immer wieder gelassen und vorallem mit neuer kraft an den täglichen wahnsinn arbeitsalltag gehen.

2. warum sagt man "jeder ist sich selbst der nächste"?
...weil es einen immer härter werdenden konkurrenzkampf unter den fachkräften gibt. dia bemängelte die fehlende kollegialität - aber was ist das? heißt das die arbeit des anderen zu machen? nein! hier und da einzugreifen und evtl. einen anstoß geben oder eine richtung weisen schon eher.

3. wozu gibt es rufbereitschaften?
...damit die erste eskalation abgefangen werden kann, auch nach feierabend. die rufbereitschaft muß natürlich entsprechend entlohnt werden, schließlich ist sie ein erheblicher eingriff in das privatleben des arbeitnehmers. wenn es in dias firma eine solche rufbereitschaft nicht gibt, dann ist eben auch damit zu rechnen, dass einem nach feierabend nicht mehr weitergeholfen wird.

4. und jene in positionen mit personalverantwortung? (das hier ist für larry)
...ich kann deinen standpunkt wohl verstehen und ich kann auch nachvollziehen, dass du maximale kontrolle behalten willst. ABER ein "warum hat man sie (nach feierabend) nicht erreichen können?" sollte einem niemals das schlottern in die knie bringen (siehe dazu auch 1.). hier setze ich, wenn überhaupt, eine erweiterte erreichbarkeit, werkstags von 7-20uhr an. alles andere kommt noch am nächsten tag zu recht, damit kommen wir zu ...

5. die arbeit rennt nicht weg! aufwand/nutzen entscheidungen ...
...angenommen ich erreiche gegen 23uhr doch noch jemanden, der mir vermeintlich helfen könnte ABER dazu müßte er vielleicht ins büro oder direkt auf die baustelle oder oder oder, dann erreiche ich mehr, wenn ich ihn morgens zur normalen bürozeit telefonisch kontaktiere (evtl. 23uhr noch eine mail als vorwarnung abgesetzt) DENN dann ist er aufnahmefähig, ausgeruht und hilfsbereit/umgänglich.

6. hilfe zur selbsthilfe ODER wie gut vorbereitet fährt man auf eine baustelle
...in dias fall: er wird mit an sicherheit grenzender wahrscheinlichkeit nicht erst vor ort festgestellt haben, dass da eine S5 ist. dokumentationen aufn stick packen ist da das mindeste. dazu kommt, dass er einen lehrgang gemacht hat - wozu, wenn er doch nur verpufft ist?
bei vorhandener internetverbindung (mobiles internet tuts auch) kann man übrigens im forum bis kurz vor mitternacht immer jemanden erreichen (zumindest war es so, als ich noch täglich reingeschaut habe)

7. regeln schaffen! (für MW)
...es gibt einen einfachen weg solchen situationen aus dem weg zu gehen, wie du sie beschreibst, und zwar transparenz gepaart mit disziplin. mal als denkanstoß:
1. keiner hat alleinigen zugriff auf eine anlage (password-sharing/backup-kollege ...)
2. freitags nach 12uhr werden keine änderungen mehr vorgenommen
3. änderungen werktags müssen vom ändernden mindestens zwei stunden überwacht werden
4. alle vorgenommenen änderungen müssen zwingend dokumentiert werden
usw.​8. verfügbarkeit von freiberuflern (bei ralle scheint das ja ganz gut zu funktionieren)
normale arbeitszeiten, evtl. erweiterte erreichbarkeit wie unter 4., aber nachts ist das handy aus. da diskutier ich auch nicht.

... vielleicht ist es jetzt ein wenig nachvollziehbarer ...


----------



## Paule (5 August 2009)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Wie ist das bei Euch? Lasst Ihr Kollegen hängen, um pünktlich zum Essen zu Hause zu sein???


Hallo Dia
Bei solchen Kollegen brauchst Du keine Feinde mehr!
Also das geht ja wohl gar nicht. :shock:

Bei uns in der Firma kann man Kollegen auch nachts, Wochenende und im Urlaub anrufen. Wenn er helfen kann ist er dar. 
Habe ich selber auch schon mitgemacht, klar denkt man sich im ersten Moment "oh man o man".
Aber nachdem ich die Hilfe anderer auch schon in Anspruch genommen habe, gibt es da gar keine Diskussion.

Für 4L:
Deine Einstellung überrascht mich wenn ich die Anzahl Deiner Beiträge und Danke sehe. 





> einleitend muss ich sagen, dass ich lange zeit meinen job aus tiefster überzeugung und maximalsten persönlichen einsatz gemacht habe ... bis anfang des jahres ...


Du musst ja dieses Jahr wirklich ein schlimmes Erlebnis gehabt haben.


----------



## Ralle (5 August 2009)

Paule schrieb:


> Für 4L:
> Deine Einstellung überrascht mich wenn ich die Anzahl Deiner Beiträge und Danke sehe.
> Du musst ja dieses Jahr wirklich ein schlimmes Erlebnis gehabt haben.



Ja und seitdem hält er sich ja auch merklich zurück. Sowas passiert immer mal wieder. Nun ja.


----------



## maxi (5 August 2009)

Hi,

also beimir ist im Urlaub und wenn ich richtig frei habe schluss.
Da bin ich dann nicht erreichbar, für niemanden. Da müssten die schon die Russenmafia mit 8 Leuten schicken um mich zu holen 

ansonsten für meien Kollegen immer erreichbar und fahre oder fliege notfalls auch mal schnell wo hin.

Aber kann ansonsten nuir den Tipp geben, im Urlaub Handy ganz aus. Oder es samt Arbeitssorgen zu hause zu lassen. Anders ist es nicht möglich mal für ein paar Tage den Stess hinter sich zu lassen.


----------



## Ralle (5 August 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also beimir ist im Urlaub und wenn ich richtig frei habe schluss.
> Da bin ich dann nicht erreichbar, für niemanden. Da müssten die schon die Russenmafia mit 8 Leuten schicken um mich zu holen
> ...



Da stimme ich dir durchaus zu und auch 4L mag zum Teil Recht haben. 100% Verfügbarkeit ist bei mir ja auch nicht gegeben, aber wenn ich zum Beispiel vom Mopped steige und ein Kollege hat versucht mich anzurufen, von dem ich weiß, daß er an irgend etwas dran ist, dann gibts halt einen Rückruf.


----------



## maxi (5 August 2009)

Was ich mal los werden will

Di verfluchten mech. Konstukteure.

Da darf man sich dann um Antriebe, Pneumatik, Hydraulik etc. etc. kümmern weils die nicht auf die Reihe bringen.
Wenn man dann anruft "Ohhhh, Hmmm, ja das haben wir halt so bestellt"

Das in einen Hydraulik Hubtisch halt Drosseln rein müssen bring ich sogar den Energieanlagen Elektronikern im ersten Lehrjahr bei.
Frag mich manchmal wieviel Alkohol und Joints manche inihren Studium so geschaft haben. Was anderes kanns da nicht gewesen sein!
Aller beste ist wenn die bei Ekon mitreden. Muss ich glaub nichts zu sagen.

Würde egrne mal eien mech Kon wirklich bei einer IBN einer grossen Anlage direkt an der Front sehen. 

Was die manchmal nicht kapieren das wir eien inventor Zeichnung auch noch zusammen bringen, und ich wette teils in 1/3 der Zeit.
Die aber niemals einen Eplan zustanden bekommen werden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 August 2009)

Es muss sich alles in der wage halten, wenn mal ein Kollege anruft wird bestimmt geholfen, wozu hat mann schließlich komplizen. Jeder hat bestimmt schon mal die Hilfe anderer nötig gehabt. Wie 4L so schön schreibt, Mann kann sich ja besser auf die Montage vorbereiten. Leider ist das wunschdenken, in der Praxis sieht das leider immer anders aus. Wie es zu Dia sein problemm gekommen ist hat er ja nicht geschrieben, vielleicht ist der Auftrag mit der S5 nur dazu gekommen und er hatte nicht die Möglichkeit sich vorzubereiten.
Mal schnell auf der Baustelle in Forum nach rat suchen, das ist nicht leicht, da kann ein Kunde schon mal Merkwürdig schauen.
Die Problemme mit dem handling einer S5 kann ich schon nachvollziehen, wenn ich da den Editor starte, muss ich jetzt auch erst noch mal nachdenken wie das alles so funktioniert.
Warum der Kollege nicht geholfen hat weiß Dia ja auch noch nicht, vielleicht war irgendetwas zu Hause passiert. Aber darüber wird Dia uns bestimmt noch auf dem laufenden halten.


----------



## Larry Laffer (5 August 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> 4. und jene in positionen mit personalverantwortung? (das hier ist für larry)
> ...ich kann deinen standpunkt wohl verstehen und ich kann auch nachvollziehen, dass du maximale kontrolle behalten willst. ABER ein "warum hat man sie (nach feierabend) nicht erreichen können?" sollte einem niemals das schlottern in die knie bringen (siehe dazu auch 1.). hier setze ich, wenn überhaupt, eine erweiterte erreichbarkeit, werkstags von 7-20uhr an. alles andere kommt noch am nächsten tag zu recht,



Da der ja für mich gedacht war nehme ich auch mal dazu Stellung.
Ich will nicht maximale Kontrolle behalten, aber ich nehme meinen Job (immer schon) sehr ernst und bin bisher auch gut damit gefahren (und einmal auch nicht so gut, wo ich aus verschiedenen Gründen von diesem Prinzip mal abgekehrt war.
Ich bekomme in meiner Firma sicherlich nicht (und schon gar nicht vor meinem Chef) das Schlottern in den Knien - warum auch, ich habe mir ja nichts vorzuwerfen.
Ich bin auch nicht rund um die Uhr erreichbar und habe auch ein Privatleben. Es ist aber bei mir so, wie auch bei Ralle - wenn ich einen Anruf erhalten habe, dann rufe ich auch zurück.
Und ... wenn ich von möglichen Problemen Kenntnis habe, dann dehne ich das auch ggf. etwas aus ... Warum auch nicht - ich bekomme es dann ja auch bezahlt ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Markus (5 August 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> da es offensichtlich einige gibt, die nicht verstehen können, dass der 4L so böse, böse sachen sagt, ein kurzer abriss zu meinem standpunkt - einleitend muss ich sagen, dass ich lange zeit meinen job aus tiefster überzeugung und maximalsten persönlichen einsatz gemacht habe ... bis anfang des jahres ...
> 
> 1. wozu gibt es arbeitszeitgesetz/ruhezeiten?
> ...weil das leben eben nicht nur arbeit ist. niemand kann sich unersetzlich machen - selbst mit dem schlimmsten code-gewurschtel nicht. ich habe lange gebraucht um zu kapieren, dass man nach feierabend eben feierabend machen sollte - sozialleben ist nicht überschätzt, es ist notwendig! abschalten, das berufliche außen vor lassen, nur so kann man immer wieder gelassen und vorallem mit neuer kraft an den täglichen wahnsinn arbeitsalltag gehen.
> ...


 

schon klar... das ganze bassiert dann wohl auf folgenden "tatsachen":

- wenn ein programmierer 100 tage brauch, dann brauchen 100 programmierer einen tag

- es läuft immer alles nach plan

...und vor allem ist die erde eine scheibe!


möglicherweise hast du dich irgendwo verheizen/verarschen lassen, das ist natürlich schade.
aber grundsätzlich setzten unsere jobs - die die produktionen dieser welt am leben erhalten - in erster linie flexibilität vorraus, und die ist durch deine regeln und strukturen am arsch!


ich bin auch 24/7 erreichbar, und wenn ich grad am vögeln bin dann gibts halt nen rückruf. bin in einer ähnlichen situation wie larry.

was das weitergeben der handynummer an kudnen betrift, so bekommen die idr nur meine direkten kunden, wenn ich für maschinebauer arbeite, dann sollen sich die endkundne auch bei denen melden - meistens...

es gab da natürlich auch schon fälle in denen ich nachts um 3 als ich gerade dabei war 2-3 promille abzubauen angerufen wurde und eine stimme in gebrochenem deutsch zu mir sagte: "markus - kanst du kommen? computer ist wie wolke!"
ich habe keine anung wie ich dem typen in dem zustand geholfen habe, da war dann der filmriss, aber irgendwie konnte ich im klarmachen was ein fenster ist und wie man es maximiert damit die visu wieder vor dem desktophintergrund von win-xp ist... 

bei uns ist jeder irgendwie erreichbar, wenn da alle mitmachen, dann profitieren auch alle davon - es verteilt sich dadurch. geht einer nicht drann, dann rufen die kunden eben einen anderen an...

allerdings muss ich 4l recht geben fals fals die situation von dia etwa so war:
ich finde es recht dämlich unter diesen umständen jemanden zum kunden zu schicken! ich kenn diese umstände nicht genau, aber wenn diese so sind, dann gibt es zwei möglichkeiten:
1. jemand hat eine völlig schwachsinnige entscheidung getroffen und dia losgeschickt obwohl klar war das er noch nicht weit genug ist um die aufgabe zu meistern.
2. dia hat sich in völliger selbstüberschätzung um den einsatz gerissen.

fals es so gewesen wäre, häte ich da auch kein verständniss und würde die geschichte ebenso auflaufen lassen damit entsprechenden personen ahndlungsbedarf erkennen um so etwas zukünftig zu vermeinden!

aber wie gesagt, ich kenne die genauen umstände nicht, also nimm das jetzt bitte nicht persönlich dia! sollte nur ein beispiel sein...


----------



## Paule (5 August 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> es gab da natürlich auch schon fälle in denen ich nachts um 3 als ich gerade dabei war 2-3 promille abzubauen angerufen wurde und eine stimme in gebrochenem deutsch zu mir sagte: "markus - kanst du kommen? computer ist wie wolke!"


So einen erschwerten Fall hatte ich auch schon mal vor Jahren! 
Da hast dann die Wahl, paar Tassen Kaffee reinjagen, und hoffen das in keine Kontrolle kommst. (Würde ich heute nicht mehr machen)
Oder weckst Partner: "Fahr mich schnell auf Arbeit, Kollege braucht Hilfe"
Partner ist dann zwar sauer aber du kannst ja nach getaner Arbeit mit dem Kollegen noch einen Trinken.


----------



## jabba (5 August 2009)

Ich kann da dia schon verstehen.
Ich bin auch wie z.B. Ralle immer zu erreichen auch für die Endkunden von z.B. den Maschinenbauern.
Warum:
Die sind meist nicht zu erreichen aber ich, das hat mir schon einige Pluspunkte eingebracht.
Erst am Montag wieder mein Kunde mit 100MA kriegt die Meldung der Störung an drei EMail's, aber keiner der drei Herren reagiert, nur ich in meinem Urlaub habe reagiert.

Was mir in diesem zusammenhang aber mittlerweile sowas von auf den Senkel geht ist:
Ich versuche das Problem zu beheben, sage da wie es geht und fordere unbedingt eine Rückmeldung ob es geklappt hat, und ? nix kommt. Dann trinke ich schon mal als bekennender Rotweintrinker keinen Tropfen , weil es könnte ja noch ein Einsatz kommen.
Drei Tage später kommt dann um 17:00 Uhr ein Anruf:
"Also so geht das nicht, die Anlage steht schon seit drei tagen sie müßen heute noch rauskommen."
Hääh? was haben die drei tage an der Anlage gemacht.
Da komme ich nach 100km und knapp einer Stunde fahrt da an, Anlage läuft. 
Frage " Was war denn ?"
Antwort "Ach da war ein Zettel im Schrank ,'Wenn die Anlage nicht läuft auf das Schütz klopfen' das haben wir gemacht, dann gings"


----------



## diabolo150973 (5 August 2009)

So...

jetzt will ich erstmal aufklären, warum ich hier bin!
Hier bei dem Kunden, wo ich jetzt bin stehen zwei identische Anlagen von uns. Die eine wurde letztes Jahr umgebaut und von einem Kollegen von mir in Betrieb genommen. Die zweite wurde jetzt umgebaut und das SPS-Programm sollte das selbe sein. Ich hätte es nur überspielen brauchen.
Das habe ich gemacht... Danach ging aber leider nicht mehr allzuviel...

Ich habe dann ziemlich spät rausbekommen, dass das OP17 nicht mehr alle Variablen der Steuerung beschreibt, die ihm vorgegeben wurden. Man konnte am Panel diverse Dinge zwar anwählen, aber das kam in der Steuerung nicht an... Hab das zum Glück hinbekommen!!!

---------------------------

Da in unserer Firma demnächst wahrscheinlich Kurzarbeit ansteht, war ich der einzige Verfügbare, der den Job jetzt machen konnte. Die anderen sind selber auf Kundendienst, im Urlaub, oder bummeln Überstunden ab.
Wir sind nur eine ganz kleine Firma mit 4 Elektrikern und ein paar Mechanikern. Der Rest besteht auf Konstruktion und Verwaltung.

---------------------------

In dem besagten 3-Tage-Lehrgang wurde versucht uns zu zeigen, wie man mit der Software Step5 umgeht. Wir haben nur ganz einfache Übungsprogramme gemacht. Aber mein größtes Problem war die spitzenmäßige Symbolik. E0.0 heißt auch symbolisch E0.0. Bei Ein-und Ausgängen kann ich mir dann ja noch mit dem Schaltbild helfen... Aber wenn M43.5 auch symbolisch M43.5 heißt und im Kommentar nix drin steht, dann macht mich das wütend. Ich habe das scheiß Programm online  aufgemacht und die Hände über dem kopf zusammengeschlagen.

---------------------------

Die Klugscheißerkommentare zwischendurch übersehe ich mal. Für mich ist es auch selbstverständlich zu helfen, wenn ich kann!!! 
Leute die nicht begreifen, dass in einer Firma alle in einem Boot sitzen, haben im Berufsleben nichts verloren. Aber Arschlöcher muss es wohl überall geben, sonst wäre es zu langweilig...

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Question_mark (5 August 2009)

*Kollegialität*

Hallo,



			
				jabba schrieb:
			
		

> Antwort "Ach da war ein Zettel im Schrank ,'Wenn die Anlage nicht läuft auf das Schütz klopfen' das haben wir gemacht, dann gings"



Wer solche Zettel in der Schaltanlage hängen hat, der darf mich natürlich gerne bei Tag und Nacht anrufen. Aber dafür habe ich eine spezielle Taste am Handy, auf der ein aufliegender Telefonhörer abgebildet ist. 
Ich bin doch nicht der Depp und stehe nachts um 3 Uhr auf, bloss weil der Fehler schon bekannt ist und aus Sparsamkeit, Bequemlichkeit, Faulheit oder Inkompetenz nicht beseitigt worden ist 

Man kennt nach einiger Zeit seine Pappenheimer. Die meisten sind fähig, den Betrieb und die Produktion bis zum Eintreffen irgendwie aufrecht zu erhalten und melden sich dann eben am nächsten Morgen. 
Und oft findet man nach entsprechender Nachfrage heraus, dass der akute "Notstand" gar nicht so katastrophal ist und der Ausfall der Anlage mit entsprechender Disposition auch auf einer anderen Maschine ausgebügelt werden kann. 
Da wird dann manchmal in der Nacht viel Wind gemacht für Sachen, die auch noch zwei Tage Zeit haben...

Aber insgesamt (und aus meiner Erfahrung heraus) halte ich es so : 
Zwischen 20.00 und 07.00 Uhr schaue ich auf die Nummer, dann weiss ich wer mich anruft. Und dann reagiere ich entsprechend, also raus aus dem Bett oder einfach nur rumdrehen und weiterschlafen. Man kann schon ziemlich gut abschätzen, wer nur viel Wind macht oder echte Probleme hat.
Aber ich muss auch gestehen, die nächtlichen Anrufe sind wirklich die absoluten Ausnahmen, aber dann springe ich nach Einschätzung der Lage wirklich aus dem Bett. 

Als Freiberufler kann ich natürlich zum Thema "Kollegialität" nur rückwirkend auf meine Tätigkeit als ehemaliger "abhängig" Beschäftigter in einem Team zurückblicken. Zu der Zeit hatten wir unter uns Kollegen ein kleines Informationsnetzwerk aufgebaut. Das bestand eigentlich rund um die Uhr, da alle rund um die Welt von den USA bis Japan verstreut tätig waren. Und da hat jeder jedem mit Informationen und Unterstützung geholfen, ungeachtet von der Uhrzeit. Das hat eigentlich als Teamarbeit sehr gut funktioniert.

Und was ich persönlich besonders gut finde : Meine ehemaligen Kollegen kann ich auch heute noch jederzeit gerne anrufen (und vice versa), wir sind immer noch Kollegen  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (5 August 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> Was mir in diesem zusammenhang aber mittlerweile sowas von auf den Senkel geht ist:
> Ich versuche das Problem zu beheben, sage da wie es geht und fordere unbedingt eine Rückmeldung ob es geklappt hat, und ? nix kommt.



Daran hab mich auch schon lange gewöhnt, wenn alles wieder läuft kommt in 90% der Fälle keine Positivrückmeldung. Die Leute haben halt i.d.R. noch mehr  Sorgen, sag ich mir einfach.


----------



## jabba (6 August 2009)

Bei mir liegt das auch so um den dreh, aber daran gewöhnen kann und will ich mich nicht. Hatte mir in meiner Auftragsverwaltung mal extra so etwas wie "Service-Request" reinprogrammiert, um immer zu wissen wo noch offene Baustellen sind, dadurch hab ich dann wirklich gesehen das fast nie eine Rückmeldung kam. Ich war es dann irgendwann leid, die zurückzurufen ob es läuft.

Gerade in dem genannten Fall habe ich alle möglichen Potentiale abgefragt, und die wurden alle laut dem Amrufer gemessen. Ich weiss nur nicht wie der das ohne den Zettel im Schaltschrank zu sehen gemacht hat (War nur ein kleiner AE 1000*7600mm).


----------



## marlob (6 August 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> ...(War nur ein kleiner AE 1000*7600mm).


So klein ist der ja auch wieder nicht ;-) Da hat sich wohl ein 0 zu viel reingeschlichen ;-)


----------



## jabba (6 August 2009)

Wenn's kein Fehler ist, hätte ich dem Kollegen ja unrecht getan, dann war das Schild vieleicht in 6m Höhe.*ROFL*


----------



## Jan (6 August 2009)

MW schrieb:


> Dia´s Problem kenn ich gut, ich hab selber soeinen Kollegen, der die angewohnheit hat sein Handy zum Feierabend auszuschalten. Das wäre ja nicht so schlimm, wenn er nicht bei uns für eine wichtige Anlage verantwortlich wäre und als einziger die Passwörter dafür hätte. Dann kommt er noch auf die idee kurz vor Feierabend noch Einstellungen zu ändern, was dann passiert, kann sich jeder vorstellen, es gibt Probleme mit der Anlage. Keiner weis was der Kollege gemacht hat, man kann ihn auch nicht mehr erreichen, also versucht man die Karre irgendwie am laufen zu halten und muss sich dann dafür am nächsten Tag rechtfertigen warum man den die Störungen nicht beseitigen konnte, sowas kotzt mich an.
> 
> Zum Glück sind meine anderen Kollegen nicht so, die kann man immer (fast) erreichen und so handhabe ich das auch, wenn ein Kollege hilfe brauch, helfe ich ihm, egal zu welcher Tageszeit.


 
Manche haben durch soetwas ihren Job verloren. Den Kollegen sollte man rausschmeißen, weil er auf die Art mehr Geld kostet, als er einbringt. Leider erkennt das der Chef oft zu spät, wenn er es merkt.


----------



## Jan (6 August 2009)

Ich habe mich früher auch total verheizen lassen.
Bin von einer Inbetriebnahme in Hamburg mittags losgefahren, rein in den Stau, zur Firma, Unterlagen holen und Auto tauschen, dann gleich weiter nach Würzburg, weil Kunde geheult hat.
(Da war noch mehr drumherum; aber das würde jetzt zu viel werden).

Ich bin auch schon mal direkt von einer Inbetriebnahme zum Kunden gefahren, weil bei ihm eine Pumpe und die Ersatzpumpe ausgefallen war und eine Überflutung drohte. (Das ist ein klarer Notfall, da wäre ich auch noch Nachts hingefahren; das ist kein Problem).

Aber wenn man Kurzfristig mindestens täglich auf verschiedene Baustellen geschickt wird, nichts fertig machen DARF und das alles Dinge sind, die man (Chef und / oder Kunde) Tage / Wochen vorher weiß und hätte planen können, dann schlägt mir das auf den Magen.
Vor allem wenn der Kunde Monate braucht um seinen Kram auf die Reihe zu bringen, dann kurzfristig anruft und dann muss sofort jemand hin. Da fehlt mir das Verständnis.

So, nun zum eigendlichen Thema:
Ich schaue zuerst, welche Nummer anruft. Ist es eine unbekannte Nummer oder Kunde, dann geh ich nicht ran (es sei denn, es war mit diesem Kunden so abgesprochen (laufende Inbetriebnahme)), ist die Nummer Anonym (Chef), lass ich auf Mailbox sprechen und rufe zurück.
Unter den Kollegen haben wir so eine Art stilles Abkommen. Ein Kollege, der Feierabend hat, oder im Urlaub ist, wird nur im absoluten Notfall angerufen.
Wenn mich ein Kollege Anruft, gehe ich sofort ran, oder rufe zurück, weil ich genau weiß, dass "die Bude brennt", wenn ich vom Kollegen angerufen werde. Ausserdem helfen mir die Kollegen auch immer, wenn ich Hilfe brauche. Meine Chefs kann ich auch anrufen, wenn es Probleme gibt.
Muss ich sowieso, weil der Chef von mir hören sollte, dass es Probleme gibt und nicht als erstes vom Kunden.
Grundsätzlich bin ich flexibel, wenn es kurzfristig brennt, aber wenn man kurzfristig was machen soll, was man auch hätte planen und vorbereiten können, dann passt mir das nicht (das sage ich meinem Chef dann auch). 
Wenn man vorher nicht richtig plant, dauerts hinterher länger, stressiger und wird teurer. Zusätzlich macht es eben ein besseres Bild beim Kunden, wenn man hin kommt, die Anlage in Betrieb nimmt und alles läuft. 
Hätte ich so Kollegen wie Dia, dann würde ich irgendwann die Kollegen für mich einstufen. Aber zum Glück arbeiten wir zusammen und helfen uns gegenseitig (machts für alle einfacher und schneller).


----------



## maxi (6 August 2009)

Mache mich bestimmt wieder unbeliebt.

Oftmals wird ein Selbständiger für "Selbst" und "Ständig" definiert.


-----


Muss euch mal von Heute berichten.
Kunde hatte bei einer Fremdanlage unserer Konkurenz ein Problem.
Kunde schnippt mit Finger und in 15 Minuten tanzen da 6 Leute unserer Konkurenz mit ihren Servicemobil an.
Kunde sagt zu denen "Spring so hoch und spring so weit"
Die 6 Leute natürlich "Springen so hoch und springen so weit"

Natürlich weiss ich das es unserer direkten Konkurenz sehr schlecht geht, deren Cheff ein Tyrann ist und die den großen Kunden zum überleben brauchen. Aber so etwas habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen und war etwas erstaunt.

Also mit solchen Service können wir bei weiten nicht mithalten.


----------



## Question_mark (6 August 2009)

*Der tolle maxi ...*

Hallo,



			
				maxi schrieb:
			
		

> Mache mich bestimmt wieder unbeliebt.



Nein maxi, ganz bestimmt nicht. Wir sind mit Deinen manchmal etwas skurillen und bar jeglichen Bezugs zum Thema, in trauter Zweisamkeit gepaart mit der gewohnten Belanglosigkeit und Inhaltslosigkeit, erstellten Beiträge schon gut bekannt.



			
				maxi schrieb:
			
		

> Muss euch mal von Heute berichten.



Natürlich sind wir alle begeistert von Deinem Bericht, aber vergesse nicht, in China ist auch gerade ein Sack Reis umgefallen (Lt. dpa Meldung von 23:30MEZ). Und da muss Dein toller Bericht leider etwas in den Hintergrund treten, die "BILD"-Redaktion läuft schon auf Hochtouren, damit der Sack Reis morgen zur Frühausgabe in den Schlagzeilen ist.

Oder hat hier irgend jemand auch nur etwas rausgelesen, welchen Bezug der Beitrag von maxi zum Thread hat ????

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (6 August 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Oder hat hier irgend jemand auch nur etwas rausgelesen, welchen Bezug der Beitrag von maxi zum Thread hat ????
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Question_mark



*ROFL* Das mag ich ja so am SPS-Forum! *ROFL*


----------

